# January Photo Contest - "Something New"



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

This month's contest -> "Something New" 

The only criteria is that it has to be shot and submitted between 1/15 and 1/31/08. No old images from your archives. You have to go out starting today and create something new.

We are foresaking anonimity for convenience therefore post your entry directy to this thread at your convenience. Please PM any questions as this thread is for images only. Images should be 72dpi no longer than 650 pixels on the longest side. Thread closes 1/31 at midnight.
Have fun!

James


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Something new!*

Yep! 

Sealed lead acid batteries for my battery pack project.
Mike


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, something new. This is a hollow wood vase that I made a few weeks ago and just got through finishing to glass like finish and posted pics in the Woodworking section of 2cool fishing forum. So far, it is only thing that qualifies as something new and since I just made this a few weeks ago, it should qualify. Only processing is slight color adjusting, sharpening and cropping. Photo taken in light tent using 4500K flourescent bulbs for lighting.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Here's something different for me as I don't shoot people much. This was shot this last Sunday night at an asian themed banquet with a Canon G9 using the on camera flash in Aperature priority mode set at 5.6. It was shot in a busy night club, and took a couple of tries to get the right balance between the black jacket and busy background which I was trying to minimize.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

New member to this board, took this over the weekend. How does this contest work?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Boomer...welcome and thanks for posting your entry. The contest this month is a little different than in the past and different than it will be in the next 11 months. This month you have a new person trying to coordinate the picture posts and voting (that will take place at the end of the month) and that new person currently is me. Just for this month alone, everyone is posting their own images in this thread of, naturally, something new. That is this month's theme or subject. At the end of this month we will put up a poll and everyone that wants to can vote for their favorite photo. There are no prizes other than the satisfaction of having your photo voted the best by all that look at it. The contest is really, at least in my mind, just a fun way to get people out shooting and posting their images for us all to see and share in. We will have a new and different subject or theme for each of the upcoming months for the rest of the year.

Starting in February's contest however, just as Rusty used to do it, I will have everyone who wants to enter a photo, email their image to me. Then at a determined date and time towards the end of the month, I will post all of the entries in one thread and the voting will then commence. Everyone will get to vote for 3 of the entries that they like the best. The votes also will be emailed to me and then after the voting time is over, I will tally up the counts and post the month's winner. I think this way works the best and it also keeps some anonymity in the whole thing. Nobody knows who took which picture. I will post a thread soon about the upcoming February contest which will give all of the details and also my email address so people can start sending in their entries. As far as subjects and themes go, I will just surprise you. I have some ideas that I think you will either really like or really hate. Some things that hopefully will get us thinking a bit more about photography and what we do to get that one special capture. If my subjects are not received well and people don't like what I choose as the theme for a contest, well, we will just have to cross that bridge when we get to it. I am also open to any ideas or suggestions that any of you have and those too can be emailed to me. Heck, I'll go ahead and give you my email address now so we can go ahead and get the juices flowing. More to come on this soon. 
James
[email protected]


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This is new, I got it yesterday at the store but I'm sure it's more than a day old. We'll Actually I had it for a snack right after I shot the picture this evening...


----------



## blesker (Sep 18, 2006)

What the heck - I'll play.

Was out shooting stock on the 17th (prior to all this crappy rain BLARCH! I'm sick of it!) - found old Hercules cooperated enough to give me a tight shot of him.

He was a joy to work with, and didn't even ask for a TFCD. 

Ken


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here is one taken with my new/used D50. Camera new to me with my dog Freckles. I call this photo 
"The Curious Look".


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

This was taken with a Fuji S5200 using automatic mode. I did some cropping, and used the old newspaper effect in post processing.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

new leaf


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well,

I've been looking but this time of year is always a challenge for me to find some inspiration. So I started thinking about it and it came down to color. Everything outside is all tan and brown this time of year even the sunrises and sunsets are bland for the most part if you get to actually see one. So if I was going to work on a new project I wanted to base it on vibrant color.

The other thing I want to do was to work on the "purity" of the shot. I wanted a good in camera image an I wanted to stay away from blending, HDRs etc. So here's the result. This was taken on my dining room table with ambient window light from both the left and the right - no reflectors - no fill.

Exposure was 6 seconds at f/19 at ISO 100. Shot with my 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 lens at 160mm (240mm 35mm equivalent). Shot was deliberately underexposed by one stop to help bring out tonal range.

*Nervous Pepper*


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

*No Shots, No Ducks, No Problem*

My son took this at the Pipline.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ok James.. fixed that dang computer, so here is my entry. I have a little light box that I shot this in. Underexposed for bring out the detail. Used a adjustable power light to lighten up the background and to add just a touch of contrast to the egg. PP sharpened, and left to colors just as they were.

Thanks for carrying on with the photo board.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Cool Flower*

Bird of Paradise, I believe. At the Hotel del Coronado.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

This was so new when I took the picture this afternoon, it was still as warm as the internal body temperature of the chicken. In case you are wondering, in this case, the chicken came first......


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

*Something New*

Here's my entry for the January contest. I've been working on learning a "new" framing process. This is a technique called OOB or Out of Bounds. Obviously not serious photography, but it sure is fun... :wink:

~Captain Mike


----------



## RR_TX (Nov 9, 2006)

*New Photo / Video Enthusiast*

New Photo / Video Enthusiast


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Something new for me :bounce:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*2008*

Just got my camera back and havin fun. Can't tell what all I did to this playin around in Lightroom and Elements. I imagine its got a little of everything!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

I was lucky to capture this last minute picture of downtown houston before the light changed the hue of the blue sky today (1-31-08)


----------

